# What does it take to clean a rifle



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

After reading so many different articles on bore cleaning and looking on the shelves at the local gun supply stores, one can get mighty confused as to what is really the best solution to use when cleaning out the rifle bore after a good hard days shooting weither it be on the range or in the hunting field.
And then once the rifle is cleaned again, what lubricant should be used to protect from rust and pitting until the next round is fired a day, a week, or even next season.
I have heard of using sprays like brake cleaners and carberator cleaners.
Home remedies like mixing kerosene with other chemicals. Automatic Transmission Fluid with 10 weight motor oils for lubricants.
I have been using Hoppe's all my gun shooting days for cleaning out the rifle barrel and afterwards I would use my Rem Oil to give it a light coating. I know the Rem Oil has been doing a fine job preventing the rust and pitting, but have really never been sure the Hoppe's #9 was always the best. I have a new bottle of Kleen Bore that I was thinking of trying when the Hoppe's #9 runs out but am not sure any more what is really the best.
I was hoping to spark a little controversy on here with this article and maybe get a little help for myself as well as others that may have this question on their mind.
:sniper:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I'll bite....

If I am shooting some of the old surplus guns with surplus ammo, I use windex on the range and CLP at home. It's the corrosive primer issue is the reason for the windex. The ammonia neutralizes the primer salts.

On the rest of the stuff...
I use CLP. I prefer the older stuff and have yet to find anything that works much better.

For copper fouling I use Sweet's 7.62 solvent.

For the quick run throughs, I use Hoppes Bore snakes. I have one for every caliber/gauge we shoot. The go into the washer to clean them with the work clothes.

As to rods. Solid one piece steel rods. Everything gets a bore guide bushing as well. The biggest thing I do though....

I leave the stinking gun alone until I start to see accuracy fall off. Then they will get cleaned.

Every second cleaning, I use a homemade electric borecleaner I made out of an old 2-D-cell flashlight. You would be amazed at the crud that comes out of a clean barrel.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

farmerj

How did you make that "homemade electric borecleaner I made out of an old 2-D-cell flashlight. "

That would be great info to pass along.

thanks inadvance.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.surplusrifle.com/reviews/copperout/index.asp

Used my own variation of this.

Biggest thing I did different was to use a plug on the breech end and heat shrink on the rod for insulators.


----------



## reltor (Jan 30, 2005)

Make your own Ed's Red for general purpsose cleaning

For copper Sweet's is good, but I prefer Sharp-Shootr Wipeout foam from Midway USA.

Leave that foam in overnight and it'll remove copper you thought was gone. It really works.


----------

